# A Problem With My Haunt



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Change the scarecrows to dried (a la Pumpkinrot) skellies and make the clowns into pirate-y dead-clowns??


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmm. Tortuga would have had lots of commerce on the docks, and maybe scarecrows to ward off seagulls, maybe a voodoo take on scarecrows, to keep with the island/pirate era theme, for the clowns I would research 1500-1700 comedic troops, maybe something Spanish like this http://www.cwu.edu/~robinsos/ppages/resources/Theatre_History/Theahis_7.html

And see if I couldn't get some wagons and make it a simple travelling show with some nautical touches. 
http://www.toytheatre.net/JKG-History-2.htm

That sight has some drawings of old punch and judy costumes, which I would be ok with for a pirate based theme, not really the exact timeframe, but close, and old-timey looking. Probably make some great dark-looking clowns with some of those.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

No problem, Will. Im my beer induced dreams of your haunt later tonight, clowns dressed as pirate ships will roller blade in circles in a parking lot, firing confetti cannons at each other, and yelling nautical terms to each other in goofy clown voices. So I should really be thanking you for the cool dream Im going to have tonight.


----------

